# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  League of Legends ảnh hưởng ra sao tới ngành game online?

## drspiller12345

Nghiên cứu mới được công bố từ cơ sở Superdata đã cho thấy sự thống trị cũng như sự thành công của game MOBA *League of Legends* trong lĩnh vực game online, và cả sự ảnh hưởng của nó tới toàn ngành nữa.
Trong thị trường game online toàn cầu hiện nay, cứ 8 USD thì lại có 1 USD chuyển vào tay của Riot Games và các đối tác quốc tế của họ thông qua lượng người chơi khổng lồ của *League of Legends*. Tựa game này đang nắm giữ 12% thị trường game online, và đã mang lại 946 triệu USD (gần 20,000 tỷ VNĐ) tính đến thời điểm hiện tại trong năm 2014. So sánh với năm 2013, *League of Legends* đã tăng 4 hạng và vượt mặt nhiều sản phẩm ăn khách lâu đời khác như *Crossfire*, *Dungeon Fighter Online* và *World of Warcraft*.

Bảng xếp hạng top 10 game online có doanh thu cao nhất 2014 theo nghiên cứu của Superdata


Dựa theo nghiên cứu của Superdata, thị trường game online toàn cầu đang trên đà mang lại doanh thu 11 tỷ USD trong năm nay, và tiếp tục tăng trưởng lên mức 13 tỷ USD trong năm 2017. Ngày nay, thế giới game online đang đại diện cho 21% tổng thị trường game kỹ thuật số với 37 triệu gamer.
Doanh thu được tạo ra bởi game online và các sản phẩm như *League of Legends* cũng chưa đủ để thể hiện hết sức ảnh hưởng của nó tới toàn ngành game. Đại đa số người chơi game online đều chơi miễn phí và không bỏ ra 1 xu nào cả, chỉ có một phần rất nhỏ chịu trả chi phí mà thôi. Superdata chỉ ra rằng mặc dù *League of Legends* đã góp công mang lại lượng người chơi lớn, nhưng số người nạp tiền cho nó lại nhất nhỏ, so với những đối thủ cạnh tranh như *World of Tanks*.

So sánh doanh thu game miễn phí và trả phí của thị trường game online toàn cầu trong năm 2014


Kể cả như vậy, các game MOBA như *League of Legends* vẫn sẽ tiếp tục thống trị thị trường game online, tăng trưởng thị phần từ 16% lên 24% trong năm vừa qua. Theo như chia sẻ của Superdata, chúng đang có tỷ lệ tăng trưởng ấn tượng tại các quốc gia như Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, Brazil, Nga và tiếp tục phổ biến tại Châu Á.
Mặc dù những tựa game có tuổi của Châu Á và tượng đài *World of Warcraft* vẫn sẽ giữ được vị trí của mình trong bảng xếp hạng doanh, nhưng các game mới có xuất xứ từ Mỹ đang tạo nên những cú hit lớn. Sản phẩm *DOTA 2* của Valve đã kiếm được 136 triệu USD trong năm 2014 và leo tới 20 bậc để lọt vào top 10 game có doanh thu cao nhất. Game thẻ bài *Hearthstone: Heroes of Warcraft* cũng giành được vị trí thứ 10 với 114 triệu USD doanh thu kể từ khi chính thức phát hành.
>>*7 mẹo nhỏ giúp game mobile tồn tại trên App Store*

----------

